# Dandelion Cookies



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Fun for kids- dandelion cookies.
1/2 cup shortening
1/4 cup each, brown and white sugars
1 egg
Dash vanilla, salt, and soda
1/4 cup yellow petals from dandelions, wash and pat them dry
1 1/4 cup all purpose flour
Optional: chocolate chips (yeah, like chocolate is ever 'optional') 

Cream the sugars and shortening till fluffy, add vanilla and egg, mix well. Mix in all other ingredients, drop by spoonfuls on baking sheet cook, bake 350 around 10 minutes, till done. For crispier cookies, can cook at around 375 till like you like them.

Dandelion Fritters:
Couple handfuls blossoms
1 beaten egg
1 cup milk
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1 cup cornmeal
Dash salt (and pepper if you like)

Mix everything except the blossoms.

Dip the flowers in the batter, fry in oil. Good with ranch, horseradish, your favorite sauce.


----------

